
The Ford Foundation's Quest to Fix the World - tokenadult
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2016/01/04/what-money-can-buy-profiles-larissa-macfarquhar
======
cpr
Better title would be "The Ford Foundation's Quest to Remake the World in the
Way That a Bunch of Elitist WASPs Think Best".

